# adhesives



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

What is the best adhesive for either white or pink Styrofoam? Thx.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Gorilla Glue


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Lepage PL300 Foamboard adhesive works well, though I would recommend that you make sure none squeezes out of any seams, as this will, I found, make the seam conspicuous and tough to hide when finishing your project. Sold as a caulk.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

x2 on the Gorilla Glue, especially if you don't want to wait a long time for your assembly to cure.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

I just used good old liquid nails, worked for me.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

It's risky, but I use Hot glue a lot. Be sure to test first. A lot of glue guns get too hot for foam and some foams take to it better than others. Great stuff foam works very well for some applications as long as you can control the expansion, or be able to cut off any overflow.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

For small items, I'm all about Sculpt and Coat, but for larger props like tombstones, masonry, etc., most haunters use liquid nails.

It's strong, cheap and available locally in most cases.


----------



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks all. It gives me something to think about. Has anyone tried Glidden Gripper? I'm told it's like a paint but it's got great adhesion.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

glidden gripper works well, I use all of the above, mostly based on what I have around at the time.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I also vote for Gorilla glue. And while we're on the subject, Gorilla tape has it all over duct tape. I don't bother with duct tape at all any more.. Plus Gorilla tape is black which works better than that shiny grey tape right out of the gate.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

I tried Glidden Gripper, but the stuff takes a long time to cure. If you have time (and the patience) to let your creation sit for a couple of days between gluing and whatever your next step is, then maybe it'll work for you. Give me Gorilla Glue any day.


----------

